# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  بانفراد النسخة ال Repack من لعبة الاكشن المنتظرة والأولى فى عالم الرعب Resident Evil

## Mr_HelL

Resident Evil
Operation Raccoon City 2012
Repack & SkidrOw




برامج هامة جدا لتشغيل جميع الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكنة على الأطلاق
مهم جدا تحميل برنامج الباور أيزو لتسطيب جميع الألعاب بسهولة من هنـــــــــــــــــــا

لتحميل جميع البرامج على لينك واحد فقط
http://takemyfile.com/1686007

البرامج منفصلة يجب تحميلهم وتسطيبهم جميعا

Nvidia : تشغيل الألعاب بأعلى جرافيك ممكن ( أهم برنامج )
Agia Physics : زيادة الجرافيك ومهم لكروت الأى تى أى وكروت البلت أن
Games For Windows : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج هذا البرنامج لكى يعمل التسيف فى اللعبة
Direct X : تسريع الألعاب وتشغيل جميع الألعاب الحديثة
Net Fram Work : أغلب الألعاب لاتعمل بدونه
Microsoft Virtual C : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه ومهم جدا حاليا للألعاب
All Dll Files : معظم الألعاب حاليا بتحتاج ملفات dll لكى تشتغل , مهمة جدا جدا
7zip Pottable : عملاق ضغط وتسطيب بعض الألعاب
WinRar : أخر أصدار موجود لفك ضغط الألعاب
OpenGl : بعض الألعاب لا تعمل بدونه
FreeArc : لفك ضغط الألعاب الدايركت بلاى وال FullRip المضغوطة
SKYMonK : برنامج لزيادة سرعة التحميل من من السيرفر العملاق Letitbit






Name Game : Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City 2012 Repack & SkidrOw
Publisher : Capcom
Developer : Slant Six
Genre : Action
Release Date : May 18, 2012 (more)
ESRB : Mature
ESRB Descriptors : Intense Violence, Blood and Gore, Strong Language

Minimum System requirements

OS: Microsoft Windows 7/Vista/XP
CPU: ntel Core 2 Duo 2.4 Ghz or better, AMD Athlon X2 2.8 Ghz or better
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 8 GB free disk space
Graphics: 512 MB Graphics Memory
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9

System Recommended

OS: Microsoft Windows 7/Vista/XP
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.7 Ghz or better, AMD Phenom II X4 3 Ghz or better
RAM: 4 GB
HDD: 8 GB free disk space
Graphics: 1 GB Graphics Memory
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9


Start Installation Game , Repack VerSiOn


Unpack the release
Install The game From Setup.exe
Play the game

Start Installation Game , Skidrow VerSiOn


Unpack the release
Mount or burn image
Install The game From Setup.exe
Copy everything from the SKIDROW folder into the game installation
Play the game
























Only Crack SkidrOw



LetitbIt
http://takemyfile.com/1887190

HipFile
http://takemyfile.com/1887203

CoralDrive
http://takemyfile.com/1887191

TurbobIt
http://takemyfile.com/1887193

Uploaded
http://takemyfile.com/1887192

NetlOad
http://takemyfile.com/1887194

aSFile
http://takemyfile.com/1887201

Filevelocity
http://takemyfile.com/1887202

FileFactory
http://takemyfile.com/1887195

RapidShare
http://takemyfile.com/1887199

IFile
http://takemyfile.com/1887204

ZiddU
http://takemyfile.com/1887197

2ٍShared
http://takemyfile.com/1887200

MediaFire
http://takemyfile.com/1887196

Jumbo
http://takemyfile.com/1887198






Full Repack VerSion 3.50 GB



Only One Link


http://takemyfile.com/1887474

Or

http://takemyfile.com/1887475






One gb Per Link


HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/1887240
http://takemyfile.com/1887241
http://takemyfile.com/1887242
http://takemyfile.com/1887243

letitbIt

http://takemyfile.com/1887236
http://takemyfile.com/1887237
http://takemyfile.com/1887238
http://takemyfile.com/1887239

CoralDriVe

http://takemyfile.com/1887227
http://takemyfile.com/1887228
http://takemyfile.com/1887229
http://takemyfile.com/1887230

asFile

http://takemyfile.com/1887244
http://takemyfile.com/1887245
http://takemyfile.com/1887246
http://takemyfile.com/1887247

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1887219
http://takemyfile.com/1887220
http://takemyfile.com/1887221
http://takemyfile.com/1887222

TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/1887232
http://takemyfile.com/1887233
http://takemyfile.com/1887234
http://takemyfile.com/1887235

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1887223
http://takemyfile.com/1887224
http://takemyfile.com/1887225
http://takemyfile.com/1887226

RapidGatOr

http://takemyfile.com/1887310
http://takemyfile.com/1887311
http://takemyfile.com/1887312
http://takemyfile.com/1887313

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1887248
http://takemyfile.com/1887249
http://takemyfile.com/1887250
http://takemyfile.com/1887251

NeTlOad

http://takemyfile.com/1887240
http://takemyfile.com/1887241
http://takemyfile.com/1887242
http://takemyfile.com/1887243





200mb Per Link


TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/1887394
http://takemyfile.com/1887395
http://takemyfile.com/1887396
http://takemyfile.com/1887397
http://takemyfile.com/1887398
http://takemyfile.com/1887399
http://takemyfile.com/1887400
http://takemyfile.com/1887401
http://takemyfile.com/1887402
http://takemyfile.com/1887403
http://takemyfile.com/1887404
http://takemyfile.com/1887405
http://takemyfile.com/1887406
http://takemyfile.com/1887407
http://takemyfile.com/1887408
http://takemyfile.com/1887409
http://takemyfile.com/1887410
http://takemyfile.com/1887411
http://takemyfile.com/1887412

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1887272
http://takemyfile.com/1887273
http://takemyfile.com/1887274
http://takemyfile.com/1887275
http://takemyfile.com/1887276
http://takemyfile.com/1887277
http://takemyfile.com/1887278
http://takemyfile.com/1887279
http://takemyfile.com/1887280
http://takemyfile.com/1887281
http://takemyfile.com/1887282
http://takemyfile.com/1887283
http://takemyfile.com/1887284
http://takemyfile.com/1887285
http://takemyfile.com/1887286
http://takemyfile.com/1887287
http://takemyfile.com/1887288
http://takemyfile.com/1887289
http://takemyfile.com/1887290

CoralDriVe

http://takemyfile.com/1887334
http://takemyfile.com/1887335
http://takemyfile.com/1887336
http://takemyfile.com/1887337
http://takemyfile.com/1887338
http://takemyfile.com/1887339
http://takemyfile.com/1887340
http://takemyfile.com/1887341
http://takemyfile.com/1887342
http://takemyfile.com/1887343
http://takemyfile.com/1887344
http://takemyfile.com/1887345
http://takemyfile.com/1887346
http://takemyfile.com/1887347
http://takemyfile.com/1887348
http://takemyfile.com/1887349
http://takemyfile.com/1887350
http://takemyfile.com/1887351
http://takemyfile.com/1887352

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1887432
http://takemyfile.com/1887433
http://takemyfile.com/1887434
http://takemyfile.com/1887435
http://takemyfile.com/1887436
http://takemyfile.com/1887437
http://takemyfile.com/1887438
http://takemyfile.com/1887439
http://takemyfile.com/1887440
http://takemyfile.com/1887441
http://takemyfile.com/1887442
http://takemyfile.com/1887443
http://takemyfile.com/1887444
http://takemyfile.com/1887445
http://takemyfile.com/1887446
http://takemyfile.com/1887447
http://takemyfile.com/1887448
http://takemyfile.com/1887449
http://takemyfile.com/1887450

ZiddU

http://takemyfile.com/1887373
http://takemyfile.com/1887374
http://takemyfile.com/1887375
http://takemyfile.com/1887376
http://takemyfile.com/1887377
http://takemyfile.com/1887378
http://takemyfile.com/1887379
http://takemyfile.com/1887380
http://takemyfile.com/1887381
http://takemyfile.com/1887382
http://takemyfile.com/1887383
http://takemyfile.com/1887384
http://takemyfile.com/1887385
http://takemyfile.com/1887386
http://takemyfile.com/1887387
http://takemyfile.com/1887388
http://takemyfile.com/1887389
http://takemyfile.com/1887390
http://takemyfile.com/1887391

2Shared

http://takemyfile.com/1887291
http://takemyfile.com/1887292
http://takemyfile.com/1887293
http://takemyfile.com/1887294
http://takemyfile.com/1887295
http://takemyfile.com/1887296
http://takemyfile.com/1887297
http://takemyfile.com/1887298
http://takemyfile.com/1887299
http://takemyfile.com/1887300
http://takemyfile.com/1887301
http://takemyfile.com/1887302
http://takemyfile.com/1887303
http://takemyfile.com/1887304
http://takemyfile.com/1887305
http://takemyfile.com/1887306
http://takemyfile.com/1887307
http://takemyfile.com/1887308
http://takemyfile.com/1887309

RapidSHare

http://takemyfile.com/1887413
http://takemyfile.com/1887414
http://takemyfile.com/1887415
http://takemyfile.com/1887416
http://takemyfile.com/1887417
http://takemyfile.com/1887418
http://takemyfile.com/1887419
http://takemyfile.com/1887420
http://takemyfile.com/1887421
http://takemyfile.com/1887422
http://takemyfile.com/1887423
http://takemyfile.com/1887424
http://takemyfile.com/1887425
http://takemyfile.com/1887426
http://takemyfile.com/1887427
http://takemyfile.com/1887428
http://takemyfile.com/1887429
http://takemyfile.com/1887430
http://takemyfile.com/1887431

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1887451
http://takemyfile.com/1887452
http://takemyfile.com/1887453
http://takemyfile.com/1887454
http://takemyfile.com/1887455
http://takemyfile.com/1887456
http://takemyfile.com/1887457
http://takemyfile.com/1887458
http://takemyfile.com/1887459
http://takemyfile.com/1887460
http://takemyfile.com/1887461
http://takemyfile.com/1887462
http://takemyfile.com/1887463
http://takemyfile.com/1887464
http://takemyfile.com/1887465
http://takemyfile.com/1887466
http://takemyfile.com/1887467
http://takemyfile.com/1887468
http://takemyfile.com/1887469

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1887476
http://takemyfile.com/1887477
http://takemyfile.com/1887478
http://takemyfile.com/1887479
http://takemyfile.com/1887480
http://takemyfile.com/1887481
http://takemyfile.com/1887482
http://takemyfile.com/1887483
http://takemyfile.com/1887484
http://takemyfile.com/1887485
http://takemyfile.com/1887486
http://takemyfile.com/1887487
http://takemyfile.com/1887488
http://takemyfile.com/1887489
http://takemyfile.com/1887490
http://takemyfile.com/1887491
http://takemyfile.com/1887492
http://takemyfile.com/1887493
http://takemyfile.com/1887494

IFile

http://takemyfile.com/1887353
http://takemyfile.com/1887354
http://takemyfile.com/1887355
http://takemyfile.com/1887356
http://takemyfile.com/1887357
http://takemyfile.com/1887358
http://takemyfile.com/1887359
http://takemyfile.com/1887360
http://takemyfile.com/1887361
http://takemyfile.com/1887362
http://takemyfile.com/1887363
http://takemyfile.com/1887364
http://takemyfile.com/1887365
http://takemyfile.com/1887366
http://takemyfile.com/1887367
http://takemyfile.com/1887368
http://takemyfile.com/1887369
http://takemyfile.com/1887370
http://takemyfile.com/1887371






Full SkidrOw VerSion 6.5 GB



Only One Link


http://takemyfile.com/1887024


One gb Per Link


LetitBit

http://takemyfile.com/1887008
http://takemyfile.com/1887009
http://takemyfile.com/1887010
http://takemyfile.com/1887011
http://takemyfile.com/1887012
http://takemyfile.com/1887013
http://takemyfile.com/1887014
http://takemyfile.com/1887015

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1886562
http://takemyfile.com/1886563
http://takemyfile.com/1886564
http://takemyfile.com/1886565
http://takemyfile.com/1886566
http://takemyfile.com/1886567
http://takemyfile.com/1886568
http://takemyfile.com/1886569

TurboBit

http://takemyfile.com/1886614
http://takemyfile.com/1886615
http://takemyfile.com/1886616
http://takemyfile.com/1886617
http://takemyfile.com/1886618
http://takemyfile.com/1886619
http://takemyfile.com/1886620
http://takemyfile.com/1886621

RapidGator

http://takemyfile.com/1886824
http://takemyfile.com/1886825
http://takemyfile.com/1886826
http://takemyfile.com/1886827
http://takemyfile.com/1886828
http://takemyfile.com/1886829
http://takemyfile.com/1886830
http://takemyfile.com/1886831

FileVelocity

http://takemyfile.com/1887016
http://takemyfile.com/1887017
http://takemyfile.com/1887018
http://takemyfile.com/1887019
http://takemyfile.com/1887020
http://takemyfile.com/1887021
http://takemyfile.com/1887022
http://takemyfile.com/1887023

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1887205
http://takemyfile.com/1887206
http://takemyfile.com/1887207
http://takemyfile.com/1887208
http://takemyfile.com/1887209
http://takemyfile.com/1887210
http://takemyfile.com/1887211
http://takemyfile.com/1887212

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/1886554
http://takemyfile.com/1886555
http://takemyfile.com/1886556
http://takemyfile.com/1886557
http://takemyfile.com/1886558
http://takemyfile.com/1886559
http://takemyfile.com/1886560
http://takemyfile.com/1886561

4Up

http://takemyfile.com/1886694
http://takemyfile.com/1886695
http://takemyfile.com/1886696
http://takemyfile.com/1886697
http://takemyfile.com/1886698
http://takemyfile.com/1886699
http://takemyfile.com/1886700
http://takemyfile.com/1886701





200mb Per Link


MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1886783
http://takemyfile.com/1886784
http://takemyfile.com/1886785
http://takemyfile.com/1886786
http://takemyfile.com/1886787
http://takemyfile.com/1886788
http://takemyfile.com/1886789
http://takemyfile.com/1886790
http://takemyfile.com/1886791
http://takemyfile.com/1886792
http://takemyfile.com/1886793
http://takemyfile.com/1886794
http://takemyfile.com/1886795
http://takemyfile.com/1886796
http://takemyfile.com/1886797
http://takemyfile.com/1886798
http://takemyfile.com/1886799
http://takemyfile.com/1886800
http://takemyfile.com/1886801
http://takemyfile.com/1886802
http://takemyfile.com/1886803
http://takemyfile.com/1886804
http://takemyfile.com/1886805
http://takemyfile.com/1886806
http://takemyfile.com/1886807
http://takemyfile.com/1886808
http://takemyfile.com/1886809
http://takemyfile.com/1886810
http://takemyfile.com/1886811
http://takemyfile.com/1886812
http://takemyfile.com/1886813
http://takemyfile.com/1886814
http://takemyfile.com/1886815
http://takemyfile.com/1886816
http://takemyfile.com/1886817
http://takemyfile.com/1886818

2Shared

http://takemyfile.com/1886622
http://takemyfile.com/1886623
http://takemyfile.com/1886624
http://takemyfile.com/1886625
http://takemyfile.com/1886626
http://takemyfile.com/1886627
http://takemyfile.com/1886628
http://takemyfile.com/1886629
http://takemyfile.com/1886630
http://takemyfile.com/1886631
http://takemyfile.com/1886632
http://takemyfile.com/1886633
http://takemyfile.com/1886634
http://takemyfile.com/1886635
http://takemyfile.com/1886636
http://takemyfile.com/1886637
http://takemyfile.com/1886638
http://takemyfile.com/1886639
http://takemyfile.com/1886640
http://takemyfile.com/1886641
http://takemyfile.com/1886642
http://takemyfile.com/1886643
http://takemyfile.com/1886644
http://takemyfile.com/1886645
http://takemyfile.com/1886646
http://takemyfile.com/1886647
http://takemyfile.com/1886648
http://takemyfile.com/1886649
http://takemyfile.com/1886650
http://takemyfile.com/1886651
http://takemyfile.com/1886652
http://takemyfile.com/1886653
http://takemyfile.com/1886654
http://takemyfile.com/1886655
http://takemyfile.com/1886656
http://takemyfile.com/1886657

4Up

http://takemyfile.com/1886658
http://takemyfile.com/1886659
http://takemyfile.com/1886660
http://takemyfile.com/1886661
http://takemyfile.com/1886662
http://takemyfile.com/1886663
http://takemyfile.com/1886664
http://takemyfile.com/1886665
http://takemyfile.com/1886666
http://takemyfile.com/1886667
http://takemyfile.com/1886668
http://takemyfile.com/1886669
http://takemyfile.com/1886670
http://takemyfile.com/1886671
http://takemyfile.com/1886672
http://takemyfile.com/1886673
http://takemyfile.com/1886674
http://takemyfile.com/1886675
http://takemyfile.com/1886676
http://takemyfile.com/1886677
http://takemyfile.com/1886678
http://takemyfile.com/1886679
http://takemyfile.com/1886680
http://takemyfile.com/1886681
http://takemyfile.com/1886682
http://takemyfile.com/1886683
http://takemyfile.com/1886684
http://takemyfile.com/1886685
http://takemyfile.com/1886686
http://takemyfile.com/1886687
http://takemyfile.com/1886688
http://takemyfile.com/1886689
http://takemyfile.com/1886690
http://takemyfile.com/1886691
http://takemyfile.com/1886692
http://takemyfile.com/1886693

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1886713
http://takemyfile.com/1886714
http://takemyfile.com/1886715
http://takemyfile.com/1886716
http://takemyfile.com/1886717
http://takemyfile.com/1886718
http://takemyfile.com/1886719
http://takemyfile.com/1886720
http://takemyfile.com/1886721
http://takemyfile.com/1886722
http://takemyfile.com/1886723
http://takemyfile.com/1886724
http://takemyfile.com/1886725
http://takemyfile.com/1886726
http://takemyfile.com/1886727
http://takemyfile.com/1886728
http://takemyfile.com/1886729
http://takemyfile.com/1886730
http://takemyfile.com/1886731
http://takemyfile.com/1886732
http://takemyfile.com/1886733
http://takemyfile.com/1886734
http://takemyfile.com/1886735
http://takemyfile.com/1886736
http://takemyfile.com/1886737
http://takemyfile.com/1886738
http://takemyfile.com/1886739
http://takemyfile.com/1886740
http://takemyfile.com/1886741
http://takemyfile.com/1886742
http://takemyfile.com/1886743
http://takemyfile.com/1886744
http://takemyfile.com/1886745
http://takemyfile.com/1886746
http://takemyfile.com/1886747
http://takemyfile.com/1886748

----------


## shams spring

*ألعاي جميلة ومشوقة 
.
.
.
مشكووووووور ...الله يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## Mr_HelL

مشكورة شمس على مرورك العطر والرائع وبتمنى الكل يستفيد

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
مجهود مميز 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## Mr_HelL

الله يعافيكي دموع وان شاء الله اقدر انزل العاب اكثر وحلوه والجميع يجربها

----------

